# MACKIE c'est de la dynamite !!!



## Onra (4 Décembre 2003)

En discutant sur un autre forum que MacGé avec un lyonnais, il m'a parlé d'un certain Mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sur le coup, j'y croyais pas... il connaissait le Mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Déjà qu'on causait ensemble d'une passion commune, v'là ti pas qu'il me parle d'une connaissance commune : _Mais tu sais... il est incroyable... une pêche d'enfer... et cette puissance !_



_mais alors par contre les voisins, je te raconte même pas... ils vont pas l'aimer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

Et il a même rajouté : _...je l'ai vu hier à Lyon dans un magazin du 7ème !_






Enfin, il m'a dit _tu n'as qu'à aller voir son site :MACKIE© _















PS: Pour l'autre forum c'est  www.homecinema-fr.com


----------



## gribouille (4 Décembre 2003)

j'ai eus un voisin avec cet équipement.... la totalité de la nuit il ne voulait pas comprendre qu'il n'étais pas seul sur terre.

Du coup , à lyon , j'ai sollicité mes collègues de la place du pont.... bah il sont aller voir son appart, et lui on confisqué sont jouet.... 

depuis la paix pour tout le monde


c'est de la merde le home cinéma..... faut etre vraiment bourge lyonnais pour avaoir ça chez soit


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eus un voisin avec cet équipement.... la totalité de la nuit il ne voulait pas comprendre qu'il n'étais pas seul sur terre.
> 
> Du coup , à lyon , j'ai sollicité mes collègues de la place du pont.... bah il sont aller voir son appart, et lui on confisqué sont jouet....
> 
> ...



En voilà un qui a trop traîné dans le vieux Lyon et qui a tiré des conclusions un peu trop vite... 
Il y a de bonnes choses dans les technos home cinema, comme le SACD bref


----------



## gribouille (4 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> En voilà un qui a trop traîné dans le vieux Lyon et qui a tiré des conclusions un peu trop vite...
> Il y a de bonnes choses dans les technos home cinema, comme le SACD bref



on s'en bat l'oeil... le moindre voisin qui fait chier avec son subwoofer....  il retrouveras son matos d'occase place du pont... la maquillage pour pleurer seras offert...


----------



## Onra (4 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est de la merde le home cinéma..... faut etre vraiment bourge lyonnais pour avaoir ça chez soit



Ben moi je trouve ça génial et c'est pas pour autant que je gêne mes voisins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis ça m'arrive de les inviter, alors...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





C'est un peu radical comme point de vue !!!


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> on s'en bat l'oeil... le moindre voisin qui fait chier avec son subwoofer....  il retrouveras son matos d'occase place du pont... la maquillage pour pleurer seras offert...



tu lui gribouilleras son maquillage ? Tu fais chier tes voisins avec ton subwoofer à flood là. Je t'offre le maquillage ?


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je trouve ça génial et c'est pas pour autant que je gêne mes voisins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La fête des lumières à Lyon avec du gros son partagé par tous, c cool ! Bon il faut pas que le subwoofer ventile la rue non plus quand même


----------



## Onra (4 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Je t'offre le maquillage ?



Pas la peine, y ferait que nous gribouiller


----------



## gribouille (4 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> En voilà un qui a trop traîné dans le vieux Lyon et qui a tiré des conclusions un peu trop vite...



jamais trop vite.... je laisse le temps au gens d'appercier la douleur...
T'avise pas de passer sur lyon, si tu veux pas repartir le cul en choufleur, tu serais obligé de voyager sur les portants a vélos après


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> En discutant sur un autre forum que MacGé avec un lyonnais, il m'a parlé d'un certain Mackie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est partout ce mackie. Le roi de la refourgue. Mackie les bon tuyaux !!!


----------



## einqui (4 Décembre 2003)

Ces querelles de gamin sont agacantes. Tout autant que le ton cassant et hautain de certains
Quant a savoir qui floode, je remarque que certains arrives recemment ont bien plus de posts que... moi par exemple alors que je viens depuis presque un an.

Le bar va devenir infrequentable. 

Oups, trop lent. Mon message se retrouve en queue de peloton


----------



## einqui (4 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est de la merde le home cinéma..... faut etre vraiment bourge lyonnais pour avaoir ça chez soit



Je sais pas si c'est bourge, mais il est vrai que c'est agacant de voir des gens ne s'extasier que sur la qualite de l'image et du son. Et le scenario, et le jeu d'acteurs?

Et en general ceux qui n'aiment pas le home cinema sont ceux qui preferent s'acheter une bonne chaine et de bonnes enceintes entierement dediees a l'ecoute de la musique


----------



## gribouille (4 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> tu lui gribouilleras son maquillage ? Tu fais chier tes voisins avec ton subwoofer à flood là. Je t'offre le maquillage ?



essaye ptite bitte


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> En discutant sur un autre forum que MacGé avec un lyonnais, il m'a parlé d'un certain Mackie



mais je suis pas suisse moi !!!!


----------



## gribouille (4 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si c'est bourge, mais il est vrai que c'est agacant de voir des gens ne s'extasier que sur la qualite de l'image et du son. Et le scenario, et le jeu d'acteurs?
> 
> Et en general ceux qui n'aiment pas le home cinema sont ceux qui preferent s'acheter une bonne chaine et de bonnes enceintes entierement dediees a l'ecoute de la musique



oui... et le cinéma.... le vrai


----------



## Onra (4 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux pas repartir le cul en choufleur, tu serais obligé de voyager sur les portants a vélos après





			
				gribouille a dit:
			
		

> essaye ptite bitte



Quelle finesse gribouille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Je ne te connaissais pas autant de talent pour la poésie


----------



## gribouille (4 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis pas suisse moi !!!!


heureusement, le gruyere a assez de trous comme ça


----------



## einqui (4 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oui... et le cinéma.... le vrai



Aaahhhh!!!!
Oui, mais a 1800 Yens la seance (plus de 15 euros), ca fait un bout de temps que je n'y suis pas alle..


----------



## gribouille (4 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Quelle finesse gribouille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



désolé mademoiselle, je ne vous ferais pas le baise main


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> jamais trop vite.... je laisse le temps au gens d'appercier la douleur...
> T'avise pas de passer sur lyon, si tu veux pas repartir le cul en choufleur, tu serais obligé de voyager sur les portants a vélos après



En mp mon chou, je passe sur Lyon prochainement avec les 19 vilains, on serait ravi de satisfaire à ta proposition. 
Reste poli également


----------



## gribouille (4 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Aaahhhh!!!!
> Oui, mais a 1800 Yens la seance (plus de 15 euros), ca fait un bout de temps que je n'y suis pas alle..


 oui là je comprends


----------



## gribouille (4 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> En mp mon chou,




ah c'est une tantouze de luxe apparement


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oui... et le cinéma.... le vrai



Ca me fait rire ça. Franchement le vrai cinéma c'est de plus en plus mal fréquenté par des gens qui ne respecte rien. Je préfère être entre amis avec un bon home cinéma. C'est plus sympa ! Et ca devient de plus en plus abordable ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Ces querelles de gamin sont agacantes. Tout autant que le ton cassant et hautain de certains
> Quant a savoir qui floode, je remarque que certains arrives recemment ont bien plus de posts que... moi par exemple alors que je viens depuis presque un an.
> Le bar va devenir infrequentable.


100% d'accord avec toi einqui ...
J'avais décidé de la fermer, mais je n'y tiens plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand je me suis inscrit sur le forum, j'y suis allé sur la pointe des pieds ! Je rentrais dans un lieu qui ne m'appartenait pas et dans lequel d'autres étaient déjà installés ... jamais il ne me serait venu à l'idée d'ouvrir la porte et de gueuler "Salut bande de connards...!!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai passé des mois à me faire accepter, tout doucement, calmement ... question d'éducation sans aucun doute...
Je suis content de venir ici ... j'y ai des potes virtuels mais des potes quand meme et on s'amuse bien !
Alors, serait-ce un peu trop demander à certains de se carrer leur arrogance dans le c... et de rigoler un petit peu ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous ne trouvez donc pas que ça barde déjà assez en dehors de ce forum pour avoir l'envie d'y apporter la merde ambiante ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi, je suis ici pour l'amitié et le fun ... et c'est tout !
J'aime bien tout le monde, mais faut pas abuser !!!


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ah c'est une tantouze de luxe apparement



en mp pour foutre ton bordel t'es mignon


----------



## Onra (4 Décembre 2003)

C'est pas parce que l'on a un home ciné que l'on aime pas le cinema !!!
Vous l'avez cherché ou celle là ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est tout le contraire justement...
Mais il est vrai que c'est un peu comme dans le car audio, y'a toujours des gugus pour mettre une sono de 3000W  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Moi je préfère la jouer plus "oreille sensible"


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas parce que l'on a un home ciné que l'on aime pas le cinema !!!
> Vous l'avez cherché ou celle là ?
> 
> 
> ...



et donc onra, tu mates quoi sur ton home cinema ?


----------



## gribouille (4 Décembre 2003)

dslé Thebig.... malgré tout le respect que j'ai pour toi.... et j'en ai énormément...

là j'en suis désolé.... mais BB19 ou BC20 ou afarisas ou encore cortex76 ou Tantouze de Luxe.... et je ne sais quoi d'autres qui sont les mêmes personnes.... franchement je vais pas le lacher.... quitte a ce que ça finisse en gastro fulminente


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2003)

Tu as raison TheBif, le ton monte un peu ... Si au moins c'était pour quelquechose de réellement important ...


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> dslé Thebig.... malgré tout le respect que j'ai pour toi.... et j'en ai énormément...
> 
> là j'en suis désolé.... mais BB19 ou BC20 ou afarisas ou encore cortex76 ou Tantouze de Luxe.... et je ne sais quoi d'autres qui sont les mêmes personnes.... franchement je vais pas le lacher.... quitte a ce que ça finisse en gastro fulminente



Y en a qui ont du temps à perdre, ne te casse pas la tête, bb19 seul demeure, j'ai ouvert 3 posts au bar, un sur le développement mac et mon mp est ouvert en permanence. amuses toi bien


----------



## einqui (4 Décembre 2003)

En fait, cine ou home cinema, si je comprends bien, tout est une question d'ambiance.

Un de mes amis adorait aller au cine de son quartier (c'etait il y a 2 ans, je precise pour la suite) et ce qui l'amusait enormement c'etait d'attendre pendant que le projectionniste reparait la bande qui sautait a plusieurs reprises pendant le film. 

C'est vrai qu'un DVD sous la couette est tres agreable, mais ce n'est pas la meme chose que le cine. Au cine, il y a un ceremonial : les pubs, les BA, les lumieres qui s'eteignent et le film qui commence. Chez soi, si on veut aller aux WC, on fait une pause! Non, vraiment, c'est quand meme moins marrant...


----------



## Onra (4 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> et donc onra, tu mates quoi sur ton home cinema ?



De tout... j'ai des goûts très éclectiques et en plus je suis bon public  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dernier dvd reçu : l'intégrule des Nuls


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> dslé Thebig.... malgré tout le respect que j'ai pour toi.... et j'en ai énormément...


Euh Grib ! T'étais pas visé ......... Arfff !!!


----------



## gribouille (4 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> mon mp est ouvert en permanence. amuses toi bien



très ouvert donc.... un habitué du fist ? pas de probleme


----------



## bb19 (4 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> De tout... j'ai des goûts très éclectiques et en plus je suis bon public
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca mérite le home cinema ça, les pets de Farrugia en 5.1, ça doit être fabuleux


----------



## einqui (4 Décembre 2003)

En fait, j'ai commence a frequenter le bar de facon assidue suite aux aventure de TheBig en Afrique. Je trouvais l'ambiance sympa et bon enfant. Ca me detendait pendant mes pauses ou en rentrant du boulot.

Mais je dois avouer que la, c'est devenu comment dire..... moins spontane.


----------



## Onra (4 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> En fait, cine ou home cinema, si je comprends bien, tout est une question d'ambiance.



Exactement... c'est pour ça que même si je profite pleinement de mon nouveau home ciné, ça ne m'empêche pas de continuer à aller au cinema. Les plaisirs sont différents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Au fait einqui, je peux te demander un p'tit service ?
Est-ce qu'il y a une touche '?' sur un clavier japonais et sinon comment on fait un '?' sur un tel clavier ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Onra (4 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Ca mérite le home cinema ça, les pets de Farrugia en 5.1, ça doit être fabuleux




Arfffff©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je te dirai ça quand je l'aurai vu... ou entendu


----------



## gribouille (4 Décembre 2003)

filez aux forums techniques vous avec vos touches ? de votre clavier


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2003)

N'empêche que la polution des infra basses est vraiment un harcélement psychologique... quand t'entends juste une rythmique de basse (beat ou basse) et que t'entends rien de tout ce qu'il y a autout, c'est réellement insuportable.
La musique c'est ma première passion, le son j'aime ça... mais j'ai des voisins et je les respecte, les basses à outrances c'est lassant... allez faire un tour chez des pros du son vous verrez ce qu'il en pense des infra basses...

Le home cinéma je trouve ça un peu ridicule, mais chacun ses goûts, faut bien dépenser son argent pour ceux qui en ont trop.. mais je trouve qu'on touche vraiment les limites du ridicule.
Tout ça pour regarder des daubes en plus...

Y a plein de films qui n'ont aucun intérêt à être regardé avec un bel équipement et sinon, rien de mieux que le ciné... juste pour se mêler un peu à la foule aussi... et puis regarder un film juste pour se dire tout le long "j'ai un putain de son et une putain d'image qd même !!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, mon voisin du dessus, un fan de home cinéma à deux balles, son film préféré devait être MATRIX, le seul film "potable" de sa vidéothèque, est parti... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Depuis la rentrée, je n'ai plus droit à son super son qui décolle les lattes du plancher...

Qui est mon nouveau voisin ? Un violoniste... un fan de Lou reed et tout plein de trucs trop bien des années 70...
Le violon passe peux à travers le sol, même si c'est très fort... mais quel ravissement... j'adore...
Des fois il fout la zik trop fort... mais j'entends tout et je m'en fous alors... j'entends la basse mais au même niveau que le chant, la batterie et la gratt... il a une chaîne normal... il préfère  le contenu au contenant, il est humain... yeahhh...

Moi je monte une asso commando à MONS... le nord, pays du tunning et de l'infra basse qui fait vibrer ton par choc de ta caisse de merde... pour être membre de mon asso, faut juste avoir une épingle et un peu de couille...

Quelle jouissance alors de crever les HP des voitures de ces "jeunes" branleurs...

Bon c'est qu'un fantasme, mais elle me plaît bien cette idée... c'est dommage que sa mise en oeuvre nécessiterait la fracture d'un coffre ou d'une porte...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'aimerais bien voir la gueule du type qui mettrais sous tension son ampli 2x6000 watts, relié à des hp troués de part en part...


----------



## einqui (4 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Au fait einqui, je peux te demander un p'tit service ?
> Est-ce qu'il y a une touche '?' sur un clavier japonais et sinon comment on fait un '?' sur un tel clavier ?
> Merci d'avance



Salut, oui le clavier japonais comporte une touche "?". Mais je ne suis pas sur que les japonais l'utilisent beaucoup (je vais enqueter quand meme pour confirmer) parce qu'en japonais, l'interrogation est marquee par la particule "ka" a la fin de la phrase.


----------



## gribouille (4 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que la polution des infra basses est vraiment un harcélement psychologique... quand t'entends juste une rythmique de basse (beat ou basse) et que t'entends rien de tout ce qu'il y a autout, c'est réellement insuportable.
> La musique c'est ma première passion, le son j'aime ça... mais j'ai des voisins et je les respecte, les basses à outrances c'est lassant... allez faire un tour chez des pros du son vous verrez ce qu'il en pense des infra basses...
> 
> Le home cinéma je trouve ça un peu ridicule, mais chacun ses goûts, faut bien dépenser son argent pour ceux qui en ont trop.. mais je trouve qu'on touche vraiment les limites du ridicule.
> ...




ça a le merite d'être cité juste pour le relire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Décembre 2003)

Bon ! Je la sors ou pas ??? (je parle de ma colombe bien entendu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... parce qu'il pleut et qu'elle tire la gueule... bande de nases...!!!


----------



## gribouille (4 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Salut, oui le clavier japonais comporte une touche "?". Mais je ne suis pas sur que les japonais l'utilisent beaucoup (je vais enqueter quand meme pour confirmer) parce qu'en japonais, l'interrogation est marquee par la particule "ka" a la fin de la phrase.



filez aux forums techs pour ça SVP.... ici c'est la section pugilat et mots croisés.... se serais dommage de de venir se gâcher de la matière grise


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2003)

Ceci dit j'ai rien contre le home cinema... mais contre sa systématisation et l'usage qu'on en fait...
Enfin c'est toujours pareil quoi.... faut pas que ce soit encore une fois de plus une expression de l'individualisme forcené.


----------



## gribouille (5 Décembre 2003)

aller encore une fois... c'est important... lisez moi ça : 



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que la polution des infra basses est vraiment un harcélement psychologique... quand t'entends juste une rythmique de basse (beat ou basse) et que t'entends rien de tout ce qu'il y a autout, c'est réellement insuportable.
> La musique c'est ma première passion, le son j'aime ça... mais j'ai des voisins et je les respecte, les basses à outrances c'est lassant... allez faire un tour chez des pros du son vous verrez ce qu'il en pense des infra basses...
> 
> Le home cinéma je trouve ça un peu ridicule, mais chacun ses goûts, faut bien dépenser son argent pour ceux qui en ont trop.. mais je trouve qu'on touche vraiment les limites du ridicule.
> ...


----------



## mad'doc (5 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait rire ça. Franchement le vrai cinéma c'est de plus en plus mal fréquenté par des gens qui ne respecte rien. Je préfère être entre amis avec un bon home cinéma. C'est plus sympa ! Et ca devient de plus en plus abordable ...


Récemment, j'ai eu l'occasion d'aller à une séance de cinéma à 10h30 (oui, le matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




): EXCELLENT !!!
Nous étions deux spectateurs dans la salle de l'UGC près de Caen (Mondeville 2 pour ceux qui connaisent)....
Que du bonheur ! Pas de cons pour faire du bruit ou bavarder pendant le film... Un calme...
Et la séance à 4,20  !!!!
Si vous avez l'occasion, n'hésitez pas


----------



## einqui (5 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> filez aux forums techs pour ça SVP.... ici c'est la section pugilat et mots croisés.... se serais dommage de de venir se gâcher de la matière grise



Je le referas plus promis


----------



## gribouille (5 Décembre 2003)

encore une fois : 





			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que la polution des infra basses est vraiment un harcélement psychologique... quand t'entends juste une rythmique de basse (beat ou basse) et que t'entends rien de tout ce qu'il y a autout, c'est réellement insuportable.
> La musique c'est ma première passion, le son j'aime ça... mais j'ai des voisins et je les respecte, les basses à outrances c'est lassant... allez faire un tour chez des pros du son vous verrez ce qu'il en pense des infra basses...
> 
> Le home cinéma je trouve ça un peu ridicule, mais chacun ses goûts, faut bien dépenser son argent pour ceux qui en ont trop.. mais je trouve qu'on touche vraiment les limites du ridicule.
> ...




ça a le merite d'être cité juste pour le relire


----------



## donatello (5 Décembre 2003)

Bravo pour ta tirade Jaipat', j'aurais aimé l'écrire...

Et pour ton asso, j'en suis !!


----------



## Onra (5 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Je le referas plus promis



Y'avais rien de technique, c'était juste pour savoir... merci en tout cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et la particule 'ka' c'est quoi ? un signe de ponctuation ?






Ben quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je me cultive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





C'est que c'est important les points d'interrogation quand même


----------



## gribouille (5 Décembre 2003)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour ta tirade Jaipat', j'aurais aimé l'écrire...
> 
> Et pour ton asso, j'en suis !!


  alors on relance ?


allez pour le plaisir



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que la polution des infra basses est vraiment un harcélement psychologique... quand t'entends juste une rythmique de basse (beat ou basse) et que t'entends rien de tout ce qu'il y a autout, c'est réellement insuportable.
> La musique c'est ma première passion, le son j'aime ça... mais j'ai des voisins et je les respecte, les basses à outrances c'est lassant... allez faire un tour chez des pros du son vous verrez ce qu'il en pense des infra basses...
> 
> Le home cinéma je trouve ça un peu ridicule, mais chacun ses goûts, faut bien dépenser son argent pour ceux qui en ont trop.. mais je trouve qu'on touche vraiment les limites du ridicule.
> ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Salut, oui le clavier japonais comporte une touche "?". Mais je ne suis pas sur que les japonais l'utilisent beaucoup (je vais enqueter quand meme pour confirmer) parce qu'en japonais, l'interrogation est marquee par la particule "ka" a la fin de la phrase.



exemple :  _takittétonslip pouralléfaireca ka ?_


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2003)

Nan mais ça va pas ???
J'ai douté pendant un moment... je me suis demandé pourquoi tu insistais et si en fait tu ne trouvais pas mon texte ridicule ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon Donatello merci... hop on est déjà 2


----------



## Onra (5 Décembre 2003)

Ben moi je n'aime pas les gugus avec leurs caisses à savon de 3000W mais je vais pas les déranger pour autant... tout le monde a le droit de vivre tranquille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin... tant qu'ils se garrent très loin de chez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Moi ce que j'aime dans mes enceintes, c'est quand elles vibrent comme le ferait la caisse du violoncelle lorsque j'écoute la sonate en ut majeur de Bach... et alors là je suis aux anges


----------



## donatello (5 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je n'aime pas les gugus avec leurs caisses à savon de 3000W mais je vais pas les déranger pour autant...



Moi non plus j'irai pas les déranger parceque la plupart du temps ils ont une barre de fer sous le siège...


----------



## melaure (5 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit j'ai rien contre le home cinema... mais contre sa systématisation et l'usage qu'on en fait...
> Enfin c'est toujours pareil quoi.... faut pas que ce soit encore une fois de plus une expression de l'individualisme forcené.



C'est un peu normal vu que le comportement des gens est de plus en plus égoïstes dans les lieus communs. Ca ne te donne pas envie de sortir pour entendre des gens beugler dans la rue et les salles de cinéma ...


----------



## gribouille (5 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que la polution des infra basses est vraiment un harcélement psychologique... quand t'entends juste une rythmique de basse (beat ou basse) et que t'entends rien de tout ce qu'il y a autout, c'est réellement insuportable.
> La musique c'est ma première passion, le son j'aime ça... mais j'ai des voisins et je les respecte, les basses à outrances c'est lassant... allez faire un tour chez des pros du son vous verrez ce qu'il en pense des infra basses...
> 
> Le home cinéma je trouve ça un peu ridicule, mais chacun ses goûts, faut bien dépenser son argent pour ceux qui en ont trop.. mais je trouve qu'on touche vraiment les limites du ridicule.
> ...


----------



## einqui (5 Décembre 2003)

Gribouille, tu devrais mettre ce texte en signature


----------



## gribouille (5 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais ça va pas ???
> J'ai douté pendant un moment... je me suis demandé pourquoi tu insistais et si en fait tu ne trouvais pas mon texte ridicule !



non point du tout... bien au contraire... premier texte intelligent que je perçois depuis une semaine ici


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2003)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus j'irai pas les déranger parceque la plupart du temps ils ont une barre de fer sous le siège...



Pas faux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





M'en fout, je crains pas le fer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, je suis pas con non plus... surtout qu'ici, même si j'ai vraiment halluciné sur le nombre au m2 de tunning man, ils sont plutôt respectueux des gens, ils roulent doucement, mettent leurs clignotants... un peu comme les motards et les chauffeurs routiers, ils ont un code de déontologie...

Par contre qd les mecs cumulent, vitesse excessive dans une ruelle, zik à fond avec boomer de fou (à 4h du mat), agressivité et mégalomanie, bah là t'as envie d'être aussi con qu'eux... un pavé dans le par brise...
Heureusement pour moi, je suis calme et la parole suffit souvent... j'exècre la violence et je supporte encore moins que ces trous du cul me poussent dans mes derniers retranchements... mais je ne céderais pas, je prendrais ds aiguilles bien avant...


----------



## nato kino (5 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> en mp pour foutre ton bordel t'es mignon



Quand à toi, c'est plus la peine de venir pourrir ma boite.


----------



## nato kino (5 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Quand à toi, c'est plus la peine de venir pourrir ma boite.



Je t'ai dit que ce n'était plus la peine, inutile de continuer.


----------



## gribouille (5 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Quand à toi, c'est plus la peine de venir pourrir ma boite.


 ouais voilà t'as kompris TrouDuc ?


----------



## donatello (5 Décembre 2003)

'tain j'ai l'impression qu'il y en a qui s'échangent plein de mp et moi j'en ai jamais !!!

ça met une mauvaise ambiance je trouve !!!


----------



## gribouille (5 Décembre 2003)

envoies ses mails a spamcop


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2003)

C'est une impression où il y a une mauvaise ambiance ?
Déjà sur l'autre forum que je fréquente c'est mort...

Allez pour détendre tout le monde, je suis prêt à me ridiculiser :

Allez Jack écoute celle-là !!! 

J'ai écris un texte intelligent aujourd'hui, je peux bien me permettre d'être lourd et gras sur ce post


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2003)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> 'tain j'ai l'impression qu'il y en a qui s'échangent plein de mp et moi j'en ai jamais !!!
> 
> ça met une mauvaise ambiance je trouve !!!



_vous avez un message_


----------



## bb19 (5 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Quand à toi, c'est plus la peine de venir pourrir ma boite.



Qui vient m'insulter en mp espèce de faux cul ? Qui déforme mes propos espèce de faux cul ? Qui m'indique que je perds mon temps en continuant à balancer sa haine en mp ? Faux cul, appuies toi sur mon passé et sur tes petits camarades de jeu, ça ne change rien, tu es un faux cul. 
C'est une belle leçon, faire une connerie c'est la caution pour que vosu fassiez pire ? Bande de tâches et enqui qui demande que ça cesse, idem pour thebiglebow que vous respectez tout en continuant...nato, gribouille vous êtes deux faux culs, vous êtes comme le bb19 qui est venu vers vous, pas mieux, aussi bruyant, aussi polluant mais sur plus de threads.


----------



## gribouille (5 Décembre 2003)

oooo pov chouchou vaaa.... rhhhoooo elle est pas contente la Tata schültz . ?


----------



## gribouille (5 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Qui vient m'insulter en mp espèce de faux cul ? Qui déforme mes propos espèce de faux cul ? Qui m'indique que je perds mon temps en continuant à balancer sa haine en mp ? Faux cul, appuies toi sur mon passé et sur tes petits camarades de jeu, ça ne change rien, tu es un faux cul.
> C'est une belle leçon, faire une connerie c'est la caution pour que vosu fassiez pire ? Bande de tâches et enqui qui demande que ça cesse, idem pour thebiglebow que vous respectez tout en continuant...nato, gribouille vous êtes deux faux culs, vous êtes comme le bb19 qui est venu vers vous, pas mieux, aussi bruyant, aussi polluant mais sur plus de threads.



mais ma pov Tata-Shültz... on te pardonne après tout t'es qu'un nioubie ici


----------



## benjamin (5 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Qui vient m'insulter en mp espèce de faux cul ? Qui déforme mes propos espèce de faux cul ? Qui m'indique que je perds mon temps en continuant à balancer sa haine en mp ? Faux cul, appuies toi sur mon passé et sur tes petits camarades de jeu, ça ne change rien, tu es un faux cul.
> C'est une belle leçon, faire une connerie c'est la caution pour que vosu fassiez pire ? Bande de tâches et enqui qui demande que ça cesse, idem pour thebiglebow que vous respectez tout en continuant...nato, gribouille vous êtes deux faux culs, vous êtes comme le bb19 qui est venu vers vous, pas mieux, aussi bruyant, aussi polluant mais sur plus de threads.



Tu en as assez dit. Tu as causé, seul, tout cela. Tu m'agaces.
Merci de ne pas augmenter le nombre d'inscrits des forums en voulant continuer cette discussion avec d'autres pseudos qui seront, eux aussi, bannis.


----------



## donatello (5 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est une impression où il y a une mauvaise ambiance ?



Mais non, mais noooon, tu vois bien qu'ils plaisantent...


----------



## gribouille (5 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que j'aime dans mes enceintes, c'est quand elles vibrent comme le ferait la caisse du violoncelle lorsque j'écoute la sonate en ut majeur de Bach... et alors là je suis aux anges



ça c'est vrai que j'ai du mal à t'imaginer comme qqun de bruyant


----------



## Onra (5 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est vrai que j'ai du mal à t'imaginer comme qqun de bruyant



Je n'aime pas le bruit, mais j'aime la musique et les bons films... chacun son truc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Certains n'ont pas bien compris que les caissons comme le *mackie* n'était pas fait pour les appartements, mais pour sonoriser de grandes pièces et surtout pas dans un immeuble. Chez moi je n'ai pas de sub, pour écouter de la musique je ne suis pas fan du multicanal et préfère la stereo. Par contre, je suis bien conscient qu'en utilisation HC il me manque un truc. En effet, le canal .1 contient des informations qui ne sont pas retransmises par mes enceintes, même si elles sont configurées en "large" et qu'elles peuvent descendre très bas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le moment je suis très satisfait de mon install et comme je ne cherche pas à avoir des explosions qui réveillent les voisins, je me contente d'une bonne qualité de restitution et d'une cohérence redoutable dans la spatialisation


----------



## donatello (5 Décembre 2003)

c'est quoi la spatialisation?

parceque j'entends toujours ce mot et en général quand je l'entends je hoche la tête en prenant l'air le plus inspiré possible mais en fait je ne sais pas vraiment ce que ça signifie...


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2003)

Bah merde moi qu'allais te demander ce que c'était... je te voyais bien être un pro de la cohérence redoutable dans la spatialisation


----------



## donatello (5 Décembre 2003)

Ben la "cohérence redoutable" c'est un peu mon rayon, mais la spatialisation, moins... 

j'avoue...


----------



## Onra (5 Décembre 2003)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi la spatialisation?
> 
> parceque j'entends toujours ce mot et en général quand je l'entends je hoche la tête en prenant l'air le plus inspiré possible mais en fait je ne sais pas vraiment ce que ça signifie...



C'est tout simplement l'environnement sonore que les enceintes permettent de recréer. Par exemple, un avion qui vient de derrière et passe au dessus de toi...

Avec de bonnes enceintes et un bon ampli, tu peux avoir une précision diabolique. Par exemple avec Star Wars Ep. I (le 4ème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) lorsque les jedi combattent le méchant cornu, tu peux presque visualiser les sabres se déplaçant autour de toi tellement la spatialisation est précise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pour cela qu'il y a des différences de prix dans les amplis, qu'il faut des enceintes avec les mêmes HP pour qu'elles soient le plus cohérente possible, _etc._ Imagine un système avec des enceintes différentes, et une voiture passant de gauche à droite dans le film. Eh bien tu entendras une 2CV à gauche, une Ferrari au centre et qui redevient une 2CV à droite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











J'espère que mes explications ne sont pas trop confuses


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2003)

Arf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le style mégalo, provoc, pince sans rire, 2nd degré... je voudrais bien connaître son origine à celui-là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Desproges... hum possible... mais pas seulement...


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2003)

Non non c'est très clair...
Trop bien pour les films de boules...

T'entends Vanessa devant, Lucie à droite, Elise à gauche, Ludivine en dessous...

Ouahhhh.......


----------



## Onra (5 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah merde moi qu'allais te demander ce que c'était... je te voyais bien être un pro de la cohérence redoutable dans la spatialisation


----------



## donatello (5 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais bien connaître son origine à celui-là...



je viens de marseille et ma mère est auvergnate mais je ne vois pas bien ce que ça vient faire au milieu.

Sinon Onra merci pour ces explications mais concrètement comment on s'y prend pour spatialiser redoutablement ?? Il doit falloir connaître la géométrie de la pièce non? sinon, bonjour (bonjour !) les trajets multiples et les ondes destructives qui te transforment toute ta belle cohérence en suppositoire...


----------



## Onra (5 Décembre 2003)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> comment on s'y prend pour spatialiser redoutablement ?? Il doit falloir connaître la géométrie de la pièce non? sinon, bonjour (bonjour !) les trajets multiples et les ondes destructives qui te transforment toute ta belle cohérence en suppositoire...



Arfffff©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ben ça c'est un sujet sur lequel on peut débattre pendant très longtemps. Mais en tout cas, le plus important c'est d'avoir du bon matos, des enceintes et un ampli qui se marrient bien et du temps pour écouter tranquillement et positionner ses enceintes avec le plus grand soin...







Mais si tu veux plus d'explications ou d'avis (généralement très discutés sur la question) je te conseille d'aller faire un tour  là ou  là. Tu y verras que ton revêtement mural peut influer sur le résultat ainsi que celui du sol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin bref, en général je ne prends jamais part à ce genre de débat...


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2003)

Moi et bah comme les pros et bah j'ai recouvert mes murs de boites d'oeufs Matines qui piègent les sons exprès !
Après je les récuppère, je les mets dans les boîtes et je les élève les sons et c'est super !

J'aime bien dire n'importe quoi... ceci dit, le truc des boîtes d'oeufs, quand t'as rien d'autre est très efficace pour insonoriser une pièce... j'ai un ami qui a un studio... où trône d'ailleurs un bo G4 bi pro 1,42... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre les oeufs ça rend malade à force... bah oui on allait pas les jeter !


----------



## Amok (5 Décembre 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Posté et posté et reposté à l'origine par king gribouille, né rostopchine like the contesse of Ségur:</font><hr />   

[/QUOTE]


Lorsque grib' poste vous lisez et vous la bouclez avec respect et soumission, bande de noubies aux regards aussi vifs que ceux de cancrelats maladifs.


----------



## nato kino (5 Décembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque grib' poste vous lisez et vous la bouclez avec respect et soumission, bande de noubies aux regards aussi vifs que ceux de cancrelats maladifs.


Et on s'allonge tous sur le ventre pour qu'il ne se mouille pas les pieds ?


----------



## gribouille (5 Décembre 2003)

non non... je flotte pas besoin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre reste pas sur le ventre... pourrais t'arriver des histoires


----------



## nato kino (5 Décembre 2003)

J'avais mis _sur le ventre_ pour pas que tu te blesses, mais si tu y tiens...


----------



## melaure (5 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi et bah comme les pros et bah j'ai recouvert mes murs de boites d'oeufs Matines qui piègent les sons exprès !
> Après je les récuppère, je les mets dans les boîtes et je les élève les sons et c'est super !
> 
> J'aime bien dire n'importe quoi... ceci dit, le truc des boîtes d'oeufs, quand t'as rien d'autre est très efficace pour insonoriser une pièce... j'ai un ami qui a un studio... où trône d'ailleurs un bo G4 bi pro 1,42...
> ...



La vie ne doit pas être drôle pour toi, non ? Gavé d'oeufs du petit déjeuner au souper, ca doit pas une expérience très positive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce que dit Onra est très intéressant pour ceux qui veulent s'équiper et il seront de plus en plus nombreux (plus que ceux qui ont des macs ?)


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque grib' poste vous lisez et vous la bouclez avec respect et soumission, bande de noubies aux regards aussi vifs que ceux de cancrelats maladifs.



ah hum, assez d'huile sur le feu pour cette semaine nan?


----------



## macinside (5 Décembre 2003)

c'est aussi valable pour ce qui amok


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Décembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque grib' poste vous lisez et vous la bouclez avec respect et soumission, bande de noubies aux regards aussi vifs que ceux de cancrelats maladifs.



J'approuve des vingt doigts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Le respect se perd, que voulez-vous mon bon monsieur_...


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> La vie ne doit pas être drôle pour toi, non ? Gavé d'oeufs du petit déjeuner au souper, ca doit pas une expérience très positive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'en ferai pas partie en tout cas... j'ai une télé Thoms* avec écran black panar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que j'ai trouvé dans la rue... par terre sur un trottoir, seul le cable d'alim et un fusible était mort pourtant, je la relie mon lecteur DVD made in "tombé de camion Villeurbanne" et je suis content...
Sinon je vais au ciné indé du coin pour 5 euros la place et avant tout je lis des livres en papier... céti pas beau hein ?

C'est vraiment si j'avais trop d'argent ce genre d'équipement... c'est en dernier sur ma liste...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> et avant tout je lis des livres en papier...



JPTK  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 pour l'ensemble de ton oeuvre dans ce thread (qui a par ailleurs eu le merite de faire degager cette buse de BB19 si j'ai bien suivi)


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2003)

> pour l'ensemble de ton oeuvre dans ce thread



Et dans les autres thread alors ???


----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > pour l'ensemble de ton oeuvre dans ce thread
> 
> 
> 
> Et dans les autres thread alors ???



Faut pas pousser!
3 ou 4 threads dans le forum internet pour dire que le FTP de free marche pas bien est ce qu'on peut considérer ca comme une oeuvre?


----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Non non c'est très clair...
> Trop bien pour les films de boules...
> 
> T'entends Vanessa devant, Lucie à droite, Elise à gauche, Ludivine en dessous...
> ...



Et l'integrale de Max Pecas en THX, ca aussi ca doit etre un grand moment!


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas pousser!
> 3 ou 4 threads dans le forum internet pour dire que le FTP de free marche pas bien est ce qu'on peut considérer ca comme une oeuvre?




Oui c'est vrai... j'ai des moments de faiblesses, j'avoue...


----------



## Amok (5 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est aussi valable pour ce qui amok



Mackie! C'est incompréhensible!!!!!


----------



## macinside (5 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et l'integrale de Max Pecas en THX, ca aussi ca doit etre un grand moment!



non merci


----------

